# New GHG/Avery Decoys



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

These are Directly from the Avery Forums, and please leave the comments directly related to me being a Youth Field Staff member off of here.

Mallards( New Surface Feeders, New Actives with Swivel Head, New Hot buys)
 
 
 
































Wigeon








Blue Wing Teal








Green Wing Teal








Wood Ducks


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

must buy.....so "lifelike".....so durable....sike.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I will be buying some also


----------



## Prarie Hunter (Jul 11, 2008)

I think they look awesome there aren't many other brands out there that can compare to them.


----------



## swat'em (Apr 1, 2009)

Look Great!!!.......way better than the dakotas....
Might have to get me hands on some :beer:


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

not too bad, looked like the woodducks shined... those birds will decoy to anything though, so no need to get them...

I think i might pick up some lookers and the feeders as well. lord knows I don't NEED them, but I think they look pretty good!


----------



## Double Cluck (Feb 19, 2008)

When do they hit the market?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Double Cluck said:


> When do they hit the market?


They should be ready to buy by the end of summer.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

WingedShooter7 said:


> Double Cluck said:
> 
> 
> > When do they hit the market?
> ...


I feel like Ive heard that before :-?

Hot damn, you're a youth staff member? You must be a waterfowling stud, hows a guy go about landing a gig like that?

Sorry Fiddle.. had to do it, you cant open up with a statement like that and not expect to get ribbed.


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

hahahahhahaahahha lmao :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

USAlx50 said:


> WingedShooter7 said:
> 
> 
> > Double Cluck said:
> ...


 :lol: Figured one of you guys would do it!


----------



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

Darn it!!! right when i didn't think i could possibly need more decoys i see some of them


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

looking good boys, Looks like these decoys will be taking a hit on my wallet :lol: 
Is that all the species that they are doing or will there be more, i could really go for some pinners.


----------



## swat'em (Apr 1, 2009)

> Time isn't wasted when your getting wasted..


Its you're.... not your :roll:


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

swat'em said:


> Qwack, wack, and stack em


It's them....not em


----------



## swat'em (Apr 1, 2009)

I suppose....... even though its a little different concept.

Touche' none the less. :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Sd snow goose killer said:


> looking good boys, Looks like these decoys will be taking a hit on my wallet :lol:
> Is that all the species that they are doing or will there be more, i could really go for some pinners.


All I've heard is that they are in the plans. That's all I know


----------

